# miscarriage



## larny g (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there

Just wondering if anyone can help.  After having a scan last Monday, I would've been 7weeks three days, was told there was nolonger a heartbeat and that the embryo had stopped growing.  As you can imagine devastated.  I was given the options of what to do next.  D/C, which was ruled out by my doctor, just wait for it to happen or take medication to bring on miscarriage.

I have decided to wait, can I have a scan just in case they made a mistake?  I need to make sure because then I want to have the medication as don't think I can cope if it doesn't come soon.

I still feel really pregnant, which is the hardest thing to cope with.  How long will it last?

Thank you, would appreciate any advice given. xx


----------



## larny g (Jun 28, 2010)

Well,I had my scan today.  Still no heartbeat but strangely the foetus and everything is still growing.  Can this be right?  Really confused, if there is no heartbeat how is it still growing?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry hun 

It may just be your hormones that are keeping everything growing, which is so cruel, as you still feel very pregnant. They will start to fade soon, are they scanning you again?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## larny g (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there

I will be scanned again tomorrow and my gp has booked me in for a d/c  after.  Originally i wanted to take the medication but they said i couldn't have that and so tomorrow it will all be over.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## larny g (Jun 28, 2010)

After lots of hassle due to being diabetic, finally had the d/c yesterday.  Came home last night.  Had lots of heavy bleeding but all in all doing ok.

Thanks for your advice over last few days.  Taking it easy today and feeling lots more positive about trying again in a few months time.

xx


----------

